

A (not so) brief history of America’s Internet problems - michaelrbock
https://medium.com/@michaelrbock/a-not-so-brief-history-of-americas-internet-problems-427522599eb9

======
hsquier
Wow this is a really insightful article. Great read! I highly recommend.

